# Udhërrëfyesi dhe Rregullat | Rules and Guidelines



## rene1234

* UDHËRRËFYESI*

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Si të vendosim Video/Dokumenta në forum*

Për të vendosur një video nga *Youtube* veprohet në këtë mënyrë:



PHP:


[MEDIA=youtube][/url][B]EX[/MEDIA]

Për të vendosur një video nga [B]Vimeo[/B] veprohet në këtë mënyrë:

[php] kodi i videos

Kodi i videos është kodi numerik që ndodhet pas adresës URL të videos përkatëse

23828003

Për të vendosur një dosje nga *Slideshare* veprohet në këtë mënyrë:



PHP:


 emri-i-dosjes

Emri i dosjes, i ndarë në fjalë me vijë të mesme *-* ndodhet pas adresës URL të faqes dhe prapashtesës me vijë të pjerrët *llogaria/*
Në këtë rast, llogaria është emri i anëtarit të asaj faqeje që e ka hedhur videon.

albanian-nature

Për të vendosur një video nga *Dailymotion* veprohet në këtë mënyrë:



PHP:


 [dailymotion]kodi i videos[/dailymotion]

Kodi i videos ndodhet midis pjesës së adresës *videos/* dhe vijës ulëse *_*

[dailymotion]xhmi30[/dailymotion]

||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

*Si të vendosim Foto në forum*

Për të vendosur foto në forum duhet të veproni në këtë mënyrë:



PHP:


[img]adresa URL e fotos[/img]











Adresa URL e fotos duhet vendosur midis parashtesës







. Fotot duhet të hidhen më parë në një faqe hostimi nga ku do merret linku për t'u vendosur në forum. Hapja e llogarisë është falas ndërkohë që ka një kufizim të caktuar të numrit të fotove që mund të hidhen, varur nga madhësia e fotove përkatëse.

Disa nga faqet e hostimit që mund të përdorni:

Photobucket
Imagechack
Tinypic
Pixa
MultiHoster


----------



## rene1234

*RREGULLORJA*


__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Kjo është rregullorja e re e forumit, e ndarë në dy pjesë, shqip the anglisht. Për të krijuar një hapësirë sa më të këndshme bashkëbisedimi, duhet t'i përmbaheni rregullave të përcaktuar si më poshtë.

*_________*

*në shqip:*



> *I. Rregullat Themelorë*
> 
> 1. Përmbajtja e Shkrimeve
> 2. Raportimi i Shkrimeve
> 3. Marrëdhëniet me Moderatorët
> 4. Marrëdhëniet me Anëtarët e Forumit
> 5. Shkrimet e Fshira dhe Temat e Mbyllura
> 6. Shkeljet/Ndëshkimet/Përjashtimet dhe si duhet të ballafaqohemi me to
> 7. Llogaritë Shtesë
> 8. Puna e Moderatorit
> 
> *II. Rregulla të Tjerë të Rëndësishëm*
> 
> 1. Fshehtësia(Privatësia)
> 2. Sulmet Personale
> 3. Keqpërdorimi i Mesazheve Private
> 4. Hapja e Temave Negative për Vendet(Shtetet) e Tjera
> 5. Etiketimi
> 
> *III. Rregullat Teknikë*
> 
> 1. Madhësia e Fotove
> 2. Firma
> 3. Avatarët
> 4. Citimi i Shkrimeve
> 
> *IV. Burimi i të Dhënave*
> 
> 1. Dhënia e Burimit
> 2. Përzgjedhja e Burimit
> 
> *V. Rregulla të Veçantë*
> 
> 1. Numri i Ndëshkimeve
> 
> *VI. Rregullat Përfundimtarë*
> 
> 1. Zbatimi i Rregullave
> 2. Rrethana të Paparashikuara
> 
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> *I. Rregullat Themelorë*
> 
> 1. Përmbajtja e Shkrimeve
> 
> a) Anëtaret marrin përgjegjësi të plotë për përmbajtjen e shkrimeve të tyre.
> 
> b) Çfarë nuk do lejohen:
> 
> - fyerjet ndaj anëtarëve të tjerë
> - shkrimet me përmbajtje raciste, homofobike dhe shoviniste
> - shkrimet me qëllime provokuese për të krijuar sherre
> - sulmet ndaj feve
> - krijimi/hapja e temave dhe shkrimeve me po të njëjtën tematikë
> - reklamimi i pamiratuar
> - festimi i vdekjes së një individi, pavarësisht kombësisë, fesë dhe gjinisë
> - të urosh vdekjen e një individi apo ta kërcënosh atë me vdekje
> - vendosja e materialeve pornografike, përfshi këtu edhe linke adresash interneti
> - krijimi i më shumë se një llogarie, përfshi krijimin e një llogarie ku paraqitesh me një kombësi tjetër vetëm e vetëm për të krijuar sherre me anëtarët e tjerë të forumit
> - të përdorësh forumin Skyscrapercity për t'i bërë SPAM një forumi tjetër
> - të vendosësh linke dhe materiale me përmbajtje të paligjshme
> - të shkruash opinione që bien ndesh me historinë dhe që provokojnë ndjenja si p.sh mohimi i Holokaustit
> 
> c) Shkrimet me përmbajtje politike lejohen duke marrë parasysh se do jenë të moderuar më nga afër se shkrimet e tjerë.
> 
> d) Anetarët duhet të tregojnë respekt për ngjarje dhe lajme të trishtueshme.
> 
> e) Anetarët duhet t'i shqyrtojnë mirë shkrimet përpara se t'i hedhin në forum. Ata duhet t'i përmbahen disa kritereve të thjeshta, si p.sh: A po i përgjigjem një provokuesi? A është i qartë shkrimi im? E lexova mirë temën?
> 
> 2. Raportimi i Shkrimeve
> 
> Në fast se ndesheni me një shkrim që iu duket i pahijshëm, mund ta raportoni atë duke përdorur butonin "Report Post" (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼) ose duke i dërguar mesazh privat moderatorit të forumit. Anëtarët nuk duhet t'i përgjigjen provokimeve sepse kjo do krijonte konflikte të panevojshme.
> 
> 3. Marrëdhëniet me Moderatorin
> 
> a) Ballafaqimi apo kundërvënia ndaj moderatorit është e papranueshme. Çështjet personale që ju keni me moderatorin duhet t'i zgjidhni nëpërmjet mesazheve private.
> 
> b) Sulmet apo kërcënimet ndaj moderatorit janë të papranueshme.
> 
> 4. Marrëdhëniet me Anëtarët e Forumit
> 
> Anëtarët duhet të tregohen mendjehapur dhe të paraqesin mendimet e tyre pa paragjykime, sidomos në çështje që lidhen me moralin. Kur ndesheni me një shkrim që iu duket i pavend ose i padrejtë, mund ta kundërshtoni atë duke dhënë argumentat tuaja. Kalimi në sharje personale nuk e mbron argumentin tuaj, përkundrazi.
> 
> 5. Shkrimet e Fshira dhe Temat e Mbyllura
> 
> a) Moderatori i fshin shkrimet dhe temat për arsye të caktuara, prandaj rivendosja e po të njëjtit shkrim dhe e po të njëjtës temë është e palejueshme dhe mund të ndëshkohet me pezullimin e llogarisë tuaj për një afat të përkohshëm. Pezullimi i llogarisë do të thotë mosmarrje pjesë në forum. Mund të kërkoni nga moderatori arsyen e fshirjes së shkrimit apo temës në mënyrë që të mënjanohen situata të pakëndshme në të ardhmen.
> 
> b) Moderatori i mbyll temat për arsye të caktuara, prandaj rihapja e po të njëjtës temë apo një teme që i kushtohet temës së mbyllur, është e palejueshme dhe mund të ndëshkohet me pezullimin e llogarisë tuaj për një afat të përkohshëm. Mund të kerkoni nga moderatori arsyen e mbylljes së temës.
> 
> 6. Shkeljet/Ndëshkimet/Përjashtimet dhe si duhet të ballafaqohemi me to
> 
> a) Ka tre lloje kufizimesh - ndëshkimet (përfshi paralajmërimet), pezullimet dhe përjashtimet. N.q.s ju apo një shok i juaji është ndëshkuar, pezulluar apo përjashtuar nga forumi, mund t'i kërkoni moderatorit arsyen pse ka ndodhur kjo gjë.
> 
> b) Hapja e një teme që i kushtohet ndëshkimit, pezullimit apo përjashtimit të një anëtari është e palejueshme. Tema të tilla do fshihen dhe rihapja e tyre nga ju çon në pezullimin e llogarisë tuaj për një afat të përkohshëm.
> 
> c) Moderatori ka të drejtën t'i kufizojë pjesëmarrjen një anëtari në një apo disa pjesë të caktuara të forumit.
> 
> 7. Llogaritë Shtesë
> 
> a) Ndalohet rreptësisht hapja e llogarive shtesë.
> 
> b) Ndalohet regjistrimi për herë të dytë gjatë kohës së pezullimit të llogarisë tuaj apo pas përjashtimit të përhershëm nga forumi.
> 
> 8. Puna e Moderatorit
> 
> Moderatori mundohet me përpjekjet e tij ta moderojë sa më mirë që është e mundur forumin (kjo është e diskutueshme, sidomos në forumet e tjerë). Puna e moderatorit është vullnetare dhe brenda kufirit të kohës së lirë që ai ka. Prandaj do ishte e paarsyeshme që anëtarët të presin nga moderatori të jetë gjthmonë i pranishëm në forum duke moderuar çdo shkrim dhe çdo temë në çdo kohë.
> 
> Duhet ta merrni këtë gjë parasysh përpara se ta akuzoni moderatorin se nuk po e bën punën e tij siç duhet.
> 
> *II. Rregulla të Tjerë të Rëndësishëm*
> 
> 1. Fshehtësia(Privatësia)
> 
> Mbrojini të dhënat tuaja personale dhe mos i ndani ato me anëtarët e tjerë të forumit. Si p.sh: emrin tuaj, fotografitë personale, numrin e telefonit, adresën e shtëpisë.. etj
> 
> 2. Sulmet Personale
> 
> Sulmet dhe kërcënimet ndaj anëtarëve të forumit janë rreptësisht të ndaluara dhe do çonin në përjashtimin tuaj të përhershëm nga forumi.
> 
> 3. Keqpërdorimi i Mesazheve Private
> 
> Fyerjet e rënda ndaj anëtarëve nëpërmjet mesazheve private janë të papranueshme.
> 
> 4. Hapja e Temave Negative për Vendet(Shtetet) e Tjera
> 
> Anëtarët këshillohen që të mos hapin tema për vende(shtete) të tjera që kanë si qëllim paraqitjen sa më negative të atij vendi(shteti).
> Nga anëtarët e vendeve(shteteve) përkatëse këshillohet një dozë e lehtë humori duke mos paragjykuar qëllimin e hapësit të temës.
> 
> 5. Etiketimi
> 
> Si parim, etiketimi i temave nuk inkurajohet dhe në veçanti etiketimet abuzive ndalohen rreptësisht.
> 
> *III. Rregullat Teknikë*
> 
> 1. Madhësia e Fotove
> 
> Moderatori gëzon të drejtën e heqjes së fotove të tejzmadhuara. Përdorni llogjikën dhe mos vendosni foto që i tejkalojnë përmasat e gjerësisë "1024 pixels". Si parim, një foto nuk duhet ta tejkalojë madhësinë e ekranit të kompiuterit tuaj.
> 
> 2. Firma
> 
> a) Firma nuk duhet të zë më shumë se 5 rreshta fjalësh dhe shkronjat e fjalëve nuk duhen shkruar me madhësi te tepruar.
> 
> b) Firma nuk duhet të ketë përmbajtje nationaliste, rraciste apo çfarëdo lloj shkrimi që mund të ofendojë të tjerët.
> 
> 3. Avatarët
> 
> a) Avatarët me përmbajtje politike nuk lejohen.
> 
> b) Avatarët me përmbajtje të pahijshme (ekstreme, pornografike.. etj) gjithashtu nuk lejohen.
> 
> 4. Citimi i Shkrimeve
> 
> Nuk është e nevojshme të citohen foto të njëpasnjëshme në një shkrim. Citimin mund ta kryeni duke hequr parashtesën
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> të fotove përkatese.
> 
> *IV. Burimi i të Dhënave*
> 
> 1. Dhënia e Burimit
> 
> a) Kur citoni një artikull jashtë forumit, është e nevojshme dhënia e burimit.
> 
> b) Të gjitha fotot duhet të kenë burimin përkatës.
> 
> c) Artikujt që nuk janë lajme dhe që nuk publikohen nëpër gazeta (lexo: opinione) mund të kenë të drejta të kufizuara të autorit prandaj vendosja e tyre në forum nuk këshillohet.
> 
> 2. Përzgjedhja e Burimit
> 
> a) Tregohuni të kujdesshëm me burimet e lajmeve që përzgjidhni. Artikuj nga media të njëanëshme siç janë: Fox News, The Washington Times, The Sun, Pravda, The Reseau Voltaire.. etj nuk duhen konsideruar si burime të besueshme lajmesh.
> 
> b) Përdorimi i materialeve me përmbajtje ekstreme të çfarëdo lloji nuk do tolerohet.
> 
> *V. Rregulla të Veçantë*
> 
> 1. Numri i Ndëshkimeve
> 
> Kur merrni një ndëshkim prej 3 pikësh, llogaria juaj pezullohet për 3 ditë. Një ndëshkim prej 10 pikësh çon në përjashtimin tuaj të përhershëm nga forumi.
> 
> *VI. Rregullat Përfundimtarë*
> 
> 1. Zbatimi i Rregullave
> 
> a) Shkelja e këtyre rregullave rezulton në fshirjen e materialeve përkatëse. Moszbatimi i rregullave çon në pezullimin dhe më pas përjashtimin tuaj të përhershëm nga forumi.
> 
> b) Shkeljet e rënda çojnë në përjashtimin e menjëhershëm nga forumi.
> 
> c) Ky forum dhe serverat e tij janë pronë private. Ju jeni këtu si i ftuar dhe pjesëmarrja juaj mund të konsiderohet si e padëshirueshme për çfarëdo lloj arsyeje ose pa arsye fare.
> 
> 2. Rrethana të Paparashikuara
> 
> Stafi Moderues gëzon të drejtën të veprojë në çdo rast që nuk parashtrohet në rregulloren e mësipërme.


*in english:*



> *I. Basic Rules*
> 
> 1. Content of posts
> 2. Reporting posts
> 3. Relationship with moderators
> 4. Relationship with other users
> 5. Deleted posts and closed threads
> 6. Infractions/brigs/bans and how to contest them
> 7. Multiple accounts
> 8. “Best effort” moderation
> 
> *II. Other Important Rules*
> 
> 1. Privacy
> 2. Personal threats
> 3. Private messages system abuse
> 4. Opening negative threads about other countries
> 5. Tags
> 
> *III. Technical Rules*
> 
> 1. Image size
> 2. Signatures
> 3. Avatars
> 4. Quoting
> 
> *IV. Sourcing content*
> 
> 1. Giving credit
> 2. Choosing sources
> V. Special rules
> 1. Number of infractions
> 
> *VI. Final Rules*
> 
> 1. Adherence to rules
> 2. Unforeseen situations
> 
> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
> 
> *I. Basic Rules*
> 
> 1. Content of Posts
> 
> a) Users are responsible for the content of their posts.
> 
> b) The following shall not be tolerated:
> 
> - insulting other members or excessive swearing
> - making racist, homophobic, xenophobic or any other chauvinist remarks
> - making provocative posts with intention of creating flame wars
> - attacking religions, including antisemitic remarks
> - creating multiple threads/posts on the same subject
> - advertising without a prior approval of moderation
> - celebrating the death of a civilian no matter what their nationality or creed
> - wishing people's death and death threats
> - posting graphic or pornographic images, even if only linked to another forum
> - creating multiple accounts including creating accounts to present yourself with a different nationality in order to start flame wars
> - using SSC to set plans to flood another forum
> - posting links to illegal content or proposing hacking activity
> - creating posts that relativise history or are revisionist in nature, for an example Holocaust denial
> 
> c) Political content is allowed but users should expect it to be more strictly moderated.
> 
> d) Users should show respect for sad events, for example it is not decent to start arguing or joking on events like extermination camps.
> 
> e) Users should double-check their posts before posting. They should be guided by a few simple questions - Am I answering to a troll? Is my post clear? Is there no place for ambiguity? Did I read this thread before posting?
> 
> 2. Reporting Posts
> 
> In case you have stumbled upon a post you find inappropriate we urge you to report it to moderation. This can be done in two ways, either by clicking a Report Post button (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or by sending a private message to the forum moderator. Users should not reply to trolls, people who come here and bring no contribution to the forum but bashing, as this only makes things worse.
> 
> 3. Relationship with Moderators
> 
> a) It is strictly forbidden to get confrontational with a moderator. You must sort all issues through private messages.
> 
> b) Do not stalk nor threaten any member of the moderation.
> 
> 4. Relationship with Other Users
> 
> Users should have an open mind with different opinions, especially on moral issues. If you have seen a post by another user whose opinion is unpleasant for you, then try to prove him wrong through arguments, not arguing. You should under no circumstances resort to insulting other members.
> 
> 5. Deleted Posts and Closed Threads
> 
> a) Moderators delete posts with a reason, thus reposting a deleted post can get you brigged. Use proper means to communicate with a moderator to find out why your post was deleted.
> 
> b) Moderators close threads with a reason, thus recreating closed threads or creating a thread about the closed thread can get you brigged. Use proper means to communicate with a moderator to find out why your thread was closed.
> 
> 6. Infractions/Brigs/Bans and how to contest them
> 
> a) There are three types of restrictions - infractions (including warnings), brigs and bans. If you, or your friend have received one of these disciplinary measures you can seek further information from the moderators through a private message.
> 
> b) Creating a thread about a banned member and moderator bashing is not allowed. Such threads will be deleted on sight and recreating a second thread will get you brigged.
> 
> c) Moderators reserve the right to restrict your access to certain parts of the forum.
> 
> 7. Multiple Accounts
> 
> a) Multiple accounts are forbidden.
> 
> b) Re-registering during the brig or following a permanent ban is not allowed.
> 
> 8. “Best Effort” Moderation
> 
> The moderation is done on a “best effort” basis. The moderators and admins of SkyscraperCity are volunteers that provide a service in their spare time. Because of this, it’s unreasonable to expect them to be online at all times, always reply to your messages as soon as they receive them, be able to help with a forum issue, moderate a thread as soon as you need, check all ongoing discussions every day or spot each breach of forum rules.
> 
> Try to keep this in mind before accusing a moderator or admin of turning a blind eye or ignoring your requests.
> 
> *II. Other Important Rules*
> 
> 1. Privacy
> 
> Do not disclose private information on other users, such as real name, photo, home address or phone number.
> 
> 2. Personal Threats
> 
> Personal threats against other users are strictly forbidden. This will result in an immediate ban from the forums.
> 
> 3. Private Messages System Abuse
> 
> Serious insults of other users through the private messages is not allowed.
> 
> 4. Opening Negative Threads About Other Countries
> 
> Users are advised against opening negative threads about other countries. Users are also advised to take humour into account before accusing other members of violating this rule.
> 
> 5. Tags
> 
> It is generally not allowed to post tags to threads in Domus Ludicrae Maximae and abusive tags are strictly forbidden.
> 
> *III. Technical Rules*
> 
> 1. Image Size
> 
> Moderators reserve the right to remove oversized images. Please use common sense when posting images, think twice before posting an image that is wider than 1024 pixels.
> 
> 2. Signatures
> 
> a) Signatures should not occupy more than 5 lines of text and should not use large font size.
> 
> b) Signature lines should not have nationalistic, combative, racist or any other kind of commentary which may offend others.
> 
> 3. Avatars
> 
> a) Avatars with political connotations are not accepted.
> 
> b) Avatars containing graphic or pornographic content are not accepted.
> 
> 4. Quoting
> 
> If it is not absolutely necessary avoid including multiple images in a quote. You should rather delete the IMG tags and use only links as a reference.
> 
> *IV. Sourcing Content*
> 
> 1. Giving Credit
> 
> a) When you quote an external article, it is required to post a link to the source.
> 
> b) All images should be credited with a source.
> 
> c) Non-news articles, such as scientific articles, can be copyrighted and you should avoid posting them in their entirety.
> 
> 2. Choosing Sources
> 
> a) Be very careful of the source you are using. Articles from one-sided media outlets such as Fox News, the Washington Times, The Sun, Pravda, The Reseau Voltaire and many others require a special attention.
> 
> b) Using extremist literature of any nature from any group shall not be tolerated.
> 
> *V. Special Rules*
> 
> 1. Number of Infractions
> 
> If you collect three active infraction points you will be brigged for three days. If you collect more than 10 infraction points in total you may be permanently banned for any future failure to comply with the rules.
> 
> *VI. Final Rules*
> 
> 1. Adherence to Rules
> 
> a) Violating any of these rules may result in deletion of offending material. If you fail to comply with forum rules, you will be first brigged, then banned permanently.
> 
> b) Serious violation of rules will lead to an immediate banning.
> 
> c) This forum and its server are private property. You're here only because you're invited to be here. We can revoke that invitation at any time for any reason, or no reason at all.
> 
> 2. Unforeseen Situations
> 
> The moderation team reserves the right to act in any other situation not foreseen by the above mentioned rules where it deems appropriate.


Falenderime per 7t per perkthimin dhe permbledhjen ne shqip te rregullave kay:


----------



## rene1234

*Hapja e temave te reja *

___________________________________________________________________________

Cdo teme e re e hapur ne dy gjuhe duhet te behet sipas ketij rregull *shqip | anglisht* .
Per temat qe kane te bejne me shume me debate te brendshme brenda nesh sugjeroj qe te hapen vetem ne shqip, ndersa per sa i perket projekteve turistike apo ekonomike mund te perdoret vetem anglishtja.

p.s. Kujdes vendosni shkronjat *ç* dhe* ë* ne temat qe hapni


----------



## Aureli

Spo gjej menyren se si te vihen videot ne menyre te dukshme te komenti im.. dhe jo vetem linkun qe te dergon direkt ne youtube!!


----------



## Nolt

Aureli said:


> Spo gjej menyren se si te vihen videot ne menyre te dukshme te komenti im.. dhe jo vetem linkun qe te dergon direkt ne youtube!!


----------



## L1nk1g

________________________________________________
*E rëndësishme: Rregullat se si të postoni lajme dhe artikuj*
________________________________________________

Forumi Shqiptar parashtron rregullat e përgjithshme të forumit SSC se si të postoni lajme dhe artikuj.

Për të publikuar një lajm apo një artikull:

-Ju duhet të citoni burimin dhe të siguroni një liink për atë. Lajmet që nuk përmbajnë link për burimin do të fshihen pa paralajmërim.

-Mjafton të vendosni titullin dhe një fragment të shkurtër të lajmeve, dhe vetëm dy paragrafe do të ishin të mjaftueshme. Nëse dëshironi të shqyrtoni (kopjoni) një artikull diku me rëndësi të veçantë, artikulli duhet të ketë gjatësinë minimale të nevojshme.

-Përmbajtja do të shkojë brenda etiketave quote


> ... [/ quote]
> 
> -Intervistat gjithashtu janë nën këto supozime.
> 
> Këto rregulla zbatohen për të gjitha mediat digjitale copyright. CC licensed Contributions mund të postohen lirisht.
> 
> Për këtë arsye është i ndaluar riprodhimi i artikujve të plotë në këtë forum. Administrata e forumit SSC autorizon moderatorët e forumit Shqiptar për të redaktuar ose fshirë postimet që nuk i përmbushin këto standarde. Një qëndrim që është fyes ndaj këtyre parimeve, si dhe paralajmërimeve nga një moderator, mund të rezultojë në dënime.





> Faleminderit Mad-Vampire-10 per perkthimin.


----------



## L1nk1g

Tema do te qendroje e mbyllur ne menyre qe te luaje vertet rolin e nje udherrefyesi. Per cdo pyetje ose paqartesi qe mund te kemi ne perdorim shtroni pyetjet tuaja tek tema Rreth Forumit | About the forum ose me dergoni mesazh privat mua. :cheers:


----------



## L1nk1g

*Çfarë do të thotë 'Brigged' ose 'in the brig' cili është kuptimi?*

Një Brig është kabina e një anijeje ku të burgosurit janë të ngujuar. Ajo përdoret (ky lloj dënimi) për ata që stafi ndihet se mund të kenë nevojë për disa kohë jashtë forumeve. Kjo mund të jetë për arsye të ndryshme, kryesisht për komentet joproduktive. Kjo do të thotë që ju mund të lexoni në forum, por nuk mund të postoni për një limit të caktuar kohe. Ajo është konsideruar si një paralajmërim. Autorët e shkeljeve të shumëfishta do të përjashtohen nga forumet përgjithmonë

*Adblock dhe programe të tjera adblocking (programe anti-reklame).*

Skyscrapercity.com është një sipërmarrje. jo-fitimprurëse. Dhe drejtohet falas, nga vullnetarë të cilët punojnë ''free'' falas, dhe financohet nga reklamat. Me gjashtë figura Bandwidth dhe shpenzimet hosting, çdo vit faqja është financuar ekskluzivisht nga reklamat, të cilat ne jemi përpjekur të jenë modeste dhe jo të bezdisshme. Një numër i konsiderueshëm i përdoruesve ende përdorin software dhe plug-ins në shfletues të tilla si ''Ad Block'' që parandalojnë reklamat të shfaqen në hapësiën e forumit dedikuar për to. Nëse çdo përdorues do të përdorte një software të tillë është e qartë se Skyscrapercity nuk do të ekzistonte më. Prandaj *''nuk lejohet''* përdorimi nga anëtarët i programeve të tilla (advertisement blocking software) anti-reklame. 

*Cila është historia e Skyscrapercity.com*

Së pari ka pasur ekzistuar Hoogbouw Holland Forums si një EZboard (mars 2001) dhe një forum European Skyscraper (maj 2001), të dy më vonë (shtator 2001) u përmirësuan në një një Ikonboard. Rreth kësaj kohe, një bord Australian u formua, dhe një një 'World Skyscrapers' disa javë më vonë. Për shkak të një zënke midis Britanikëve dhe Gjermanëve, dy borde të veçanta u krijuan për ta që të largohen nga Euroscrapers. Këto ishin të gjitha borde individuale,te pritur (hosted) në disa web servers si projekte anësore (paralel). Kur e gjitha kjo filloi të rritet, pritësi (the host) filloi të ankohet në lidhje me përdorimin e bandwidth, dhe i gjithë projekti u desh të largohej brenda javës. Një server i ri dhe një 'forum software' u gjet (vBulletin) dhe u hap me 11 shtator 2002, për arsyen e vetme se atë dite të gjithë forumet duhej të largoheshin. Të gjithë forumet u shkrinë në një, me emrin: Skyscrapercity. Një board francez dhe një bord Polak u krijuan. Pavarësisht se 11 shtatori ishte caktuar si datë nisjeje, anëtarët e parë ishin *Jan* dhe *Gothicform* më 25 korrik 2002-it pasuar më datë 28 nga *De Snor* pasi projekti kishte qenë në zhvillim për gjashtë javë. Në ditën e parë rreth 165 persona ekstra u bashkuan dhe deri në fund të ditës numri arriti në rreth 201 anëtarë duke përfshirë edhe moderatorët. Në vitet e fundit, një numër mjaft i madh i komuniteteve të reja janë rritur, deri në pikën sa që pothuajse çdo fushë (zonë) ka qenë e mbuluar. Sot Skyscrapercity ka një nivel të anëtarësimit të barabartë me popullatën e një qyteti të mesëm, si dhe nga shumë mënyra të numërimit të shifrave rezulton si forumi më i popullarizuar në internet.​
Faleminderit Mad-Vampire-10 per perkthimin.


----------



## L1nk1g

_______________________________________________________________
*Forumi, temat dhe postimet*
_______________________________________________________________

[U*]Çfarë është një "bulletin board"*?[/U]

Një bulletin board është një faqe online diskutimi. Nganjëherë e quajtur thjesht 'board' ose 'forums. Ajo mund të përmbajë disa kategori, e përbërë nga forumet, temat dhe postimet individuale.

*Si është e strukturuar e gjitha kjo?*

Bulletin board si një tërësi përmban kategori të ndryshme (fusha të gjera tematike), të cilat në vetvete përmbajnë forume (zona me tema më specifike) të cilat përmbajnë threads (bisedat mbi një temë), të cilat janë të përbëra nga mesazhe individuale, (ku një përdorues shkruan diçka).

Faqja kryesore ka një listë të kategorive dhe forumeve, me statistika themelore për secilin - përfshirë numrin e temave dhe postimet të bëra, dhe se cili anëtar ka postuar mesazhin e fundit.

*Si mund të orientohem brenda në forum?*

Kur ju klikoni mbi emrin e një forumi, ju automatikisht dërgoheni në listën e temave që ai përmban. Një temë është një bisedë mes anëtarëve ose mysafirëve. Çdo temë fillon si një post i vetëm dhe rritet nga sa më shumë mesazhe individuale që shtohen nga përdorues të ndryshëm. Temat mund të vlerësohen (votimi i temave) Për të treguar se sa të dobishme ose të njohura janë ato dhe mund të përmbajnë sondazhe (Krijimi dhe marrja pjese në poll-e).

Për të filluar një temë të re thjesht klikoni mbi







(ju mund të keni nevojë për një leje të veçantë pë të kryer këtë veprim)

Temat mund të urdhërohen (rregullohen) në shumë mënyra të ndryshme. Default është mënyra që tema të pasqyrojë aktivitetin më të fundit në krye. Por ju mund ta ndryshoni lehtë këtë urdhërim, për shembull të bëni që të spostohet tema me më shumë postimet në krye, apo me vlerësimin më të lartë. Thjesht klikoni në kolonën e duhur dhe ajo shkon në krye të listës së temave (Temat, Nismëtari i temës, Vlerësimet, postimi i fundit, Përgjigje ose Shikime). Ju gjithashtu mund të ndryshoni urdhërin e renditjes duke klikuar mbi shigjeten përbri emrit të opsionit aktiv. (Vini re që *sticky threads* do të jenë gjithmonë në krye pavarsisht se ju mund të ndryshoni opsionin e shikueshmërisë).

*Çfarë janë kodet ''BB''?*

Kodet *BB* janë një grup etiketash bazuar në gjuhën HTML që ju tashmë mud të keni njohuri për to. Ato ju lejojnë të shtoni formatimet në mesazhet tuaja në të njëjtën mënyrë si HTML, por kanë një sintaksë të thjeshtë dhe kurrë nuk do të thyejnë paraqitjen e faqeve që ju jeni duke shfletuar. Shpjegimi për të përdorur kodet *BB* është vendosur në forum nga administratori, kështu që ju duhet të kontrolloni rregullat e forumit kur ju postoni një mesazh të ri. 

Këtu keni një listë të kodeve *BB* që ju mund të përdorni për formatin e mesazheve tuaja Kliko.

*Multi-page views* (shikimi i shumë faqeve njëkohësisht)

Kur ka më shumë tema të shfaqura atëhere ato do të përshtaten në një faqe të vetme, ju mund të shikoni kutinë e faqeve e cila përmban numrat e faqeve. Kjo tregon se lista e temave ka qenë e ndarë mbi dy apo më shumë faqe.

Kjo metodë e ndarjes së listave të artikujve mbi shumë faqe është e përdorur në të gjithë bordin.

*Çfarë janë sticky threads?*

Sticky' threads janë krijuar nga moderatorët ose administratori (?), Dhe mbeten 'mbërthyer' në krye të listës, edhe në qoftë se nuk kanë pasur ndonjë postim të bërë kohët e fundit. Qëllimi i tyre është për të mbajtur informata të rëndësishme të dukshme dhe të arritshme gjatë gjithë kohës.

*Si mundem të lexoj një temë?*

Për të lexuar një temë, klikoni mbi titullin e saj. Çdo post në një temë është krijuar nga një anëtar apo një mysafir. Ju do të shihni disa informata të shkurtra rreth anëtarit i cili krijoi temën mbi mesazhin kryesor të postuar. Në disa raste ajo do të jetë në anën e postit.

Për t'ju pëgjigjur një postimi në një temë ekzistuese, klikoni mbi







. Nëse ky buton nuk duket, kjo do të thotë se ju nuk jeni regjistruar akoma si një anëtar, ose që ju nuk keni leje për tu kundërpërgjigjur, apo që tema ka qenë e mbyllur për përgjigje të reja.

Nëse i aktivizuar, do të jetë gjithashtu edhe një kuti 'Quick Reply' ku ju shumë shpejt mund të përgjigjeni (replikoni) pa pasur nevojë të shkoni në faqen e 'Post Reply''. Ju mund të keni nevojë të klikoni mbi ikonen e përgjigjes së shpejtë







në një post për të aktivizuar kutinë e 'quick reply' para se ju mund të shkruani në të.

Në temat e gjata ju mund të dëshironi të ndryshoni mënyrën se si mesazhet janë të sistemuara. Për të parë më shumë mënyra të ndryshme se si funksionon sistemimi i tyre, klikoni (?).

*A ka ndonjë një mënyrë të shpejtë për tu futur në forume?*

Nëse ju e dini në cilin forum ju dëshironi të vizitoni, ju mund të përdorni kontrollin 'Forum Jump', e cila shfaqet në fund të faqeve të shumta brenda bordit.

*Si mund të gjeni më shumë informacione në lidhje me anëtarët e tjerë të forumit?*

Për të parë informacione në lidhje me një anëtar të veçantë, kliko mbi emrin e përdoruesit. Kjo do të ju dërgojë në faqen e tyre (profili publik).

*Çfarë është Navigation Bar?*

Navigation bar ndodhet në krye të çdo faqje dhe ka link-e për t'ju ndihmuar të lëvizni në faqe të ndryshme brenda forumit. Një 'Breadcrumb "zona në të majtë lartë tregon ku jeni tani. Një formular në të djathtë ju lejon të identifikoheni shpejt (login). Me një klik ju mund të arrini në fusha të tilla si: Paneli i Përdoruesit (?), kalendari (?), Opsione kërkimi, dhe Link-e të shpejta, dhe funksjone të tjera të dobishme.

*Çfarë është kutia ''Ç'kemi ndonjë të re'' në faqen kryesore të bordit (What's Going On)?*

Në faqen kryesore të bordit ju do të shihni një seksion në fund që ju tregon se çfarë po ndodh në këtë moment. Ajo ju tregon gjëra të tilla si numri i anëtarëve, numri i mysafirëve, dhe madje edhe gjëra të tilla si ditëlindje, dhe ngjarjet e ardhshme.

*A mund të ndryshoj mënyrën se si duket bordi?*

Ju mund të jeni në gjendje të ndryshoni grafikën e bordit duke përdorur ''*the style changer*'' në pjesën e poshtme të majtë të faqes. Kjo ju lejon të zgjidhni ngjyra dhe stile të ndryshme të cilat ndryshojnë skemën dhe pamjen e bordit. Nëse ky opsion nuk shfaqet, bordi nuk mund të ndryshohet.
*
Njoftimet tuaja*

Kur ju të keni hyrë në bord, një link për tek 'Your Notifications' mund të shfaqet në kutinë 'Welcome' në krye të forumit. 'Your Notifications' do të tregojë nëse keni ndonjë nga opsionet e mëposhtme:

* .* Mesazhe private të palexuara (?)
* .* Mesazhe të palexuara tek profili nga vizitorë (?)
* .* Mesazhet teke rofili i vizitorit në pritje miratimi
* .* Kërkesat hyrëse për (friend) shok (?)
*.* Kërkesat për t'u bashkuar me grupet tuaja shoqërore(?)
*.* Ftesat për t'u bashkuar me grupet shoqërore
*.* Komente të palexuara dhe foto (?)
* .* Komente dhe foto në pritje të miratimit

*Ballafaqimi me përdorues problematik /a mund të bllokoj postimet, email-n dhe mesazhet elektronike nga përdorues specifike?*

Nëse egzistojnë anëtarë të veçantë që ju bezdisin dhe ju nuk dëshironi të shihini postimet e tyre ose të merrni mesazhet private dhe email-t nga ta, atëherë ju mund ti shtoni këto anëtarë në 'Ignore List'. Ka disa mënyra për ta bërë këtë:

Nëpërmjet panelit tuaj të kontrollit: CP User, opsione & rregullime, Edit Ignore List. Pastaj, shkruani emrin e tyre në kutinë e tekstit bosh dhe klikoni "Ok".

*Po nëse unë shoh diçka ofensive?*

Ju mund të raportoni çdo postim që është sulmues, ofendues, racist ose i paligjshëm. Mënyrat e raportimit janë dy: me anë të mesazhit privat tek moderatori ose duke klikuar në ikonën e raportimit







Faleminderit Mad-Vampire-10 per perkthimin.


----------



## L1nk1g

*Rregullat e privatësisë*

Ne vlerësojmë privatësinë tuaj po aq sa ne vlerësojmë edhe tonën. Kjo është arsyeja përse ne në SkyscraperCity.com dëshirojmë të theksojmë këto parime themelore:


Ne e konsiderojmë të domosdoshme për të mos kërkuar informacione personale që nuk janë të nevojshme.


Ne nuk do të zbulojmë informatat tuaja personale për askënd, përveç nëse kjo është për qëllime ligjore, kompani dhe/ose zhvillimin e produktit apo për të mbrojtur të drejtat e kompanisë.


Kjo është politika e SkyscraperCity.com të respektojmë dhe të mbajmë private çdo informacion personal që ne mund të mbledhim nga ju në rrjedhën e menaxhimit të faqes tonë të internetit.

*Regjistrimi në Forum*

Për publikun e gjerë, regjistrimi nuk është i nevojshëm thjesht për të qënë në gjendje të përdorni këtë faqe interneti. Por për t'ju mundësuar të merrni pjesë dhe të postoni në forumin tonë, një formë regjistrimi duhet të jetë e mbushur tërësisht me emrin e përdoruesit që ju dëshironi, fjalekalimin dhe adresën email. Adresa juaj e-mail do të përdoret për të verifikuar llogarinë tuaj dhe për tu lidhur me ju për shqetësimet rreth forumit. SkyscraperCity.com ruan pronësinë ekskluzive e të gjithë informacionit të mbledhur në këtë website. Ne nuk ndajmë informacion mbi të dhënat personale me palët e jashtme.

*Mospranim përgjegjësie*

SkyscraperCity.com rezervon të drejtën të zbulojë informacionin mbi identifikimin tuaj personal, kur kërkohet me ligj dhe kur informacioni është relevant për mbrojtjen e të drejtave tona, duke përfshirë por jo kufizuar në pajtim me një urdhër të gjykatës ose proces ligjor drejtuar faqes tonë të internetit.

*Informacion për perdorimin e Forumit*

Nëse ju jeni një anëtar i forumit, ju lutemi të jeni të vetëdijshëm se kur ju ndani apo postoni informacion mbi identifikimin personal, ai informacion mund të shihet, të ruhet apo përdoret nga anëtarët e tjerë të forumit që ju keni zgjedhur për të ndarë informacione me ta. Kjo mund të rezultojë për ju në marrjen e mesazheve të padëshiruara dhe forma të tjera të komunikimit, në varësi të informacionit që ju keni ndarë/shpërndarë. SkyscraperCity.com nuk do të jetë përgjegjës për informacionet e identifikimit personal që ju ndani apo postoni në forum.

*Log Files: Informacion i arkivuar/regjistruar*

*Log files* përmbajnë informacion që zakonisht është vënë në dispozicion nga shfletuesi juaj (web browser) dhe është i ruajtur në serverin tonë të internetit. Ky informacion ''jo mbi identifikimin tuaj personal'' përfshin në vijim: llojin e shfletuesit, preferencën e gjuhës, vendndodhjen datën dhe orën e çdo faqje të kërkuar. Ashtu si shumë faqe të tjera interneti, ne e mbledhim këtë informacion për të pasur një vizion dhe kuptuar më mirë se si vizitorët tanë përdorin faqen tonë të internetit, për të qënë në gjendje të gjenerojmë raporte mbi trendet relevante për përdorimin e faqes sonë të internetit, për të ndihmuar në administrimin e faqes së internetit, të analizojmë aktivitetin e përdoruesve në këtë faqe, si dhe mbledhjen e informacioneve në lidhje me përdoruesit në përgjithësi. Ne nuk i lidhim këto informata që gjenden në *Log files *me informacionin e identifikimit tuaj personal dhe gjithashtu ne kurrë nuk do ti shpërndajmë ato palëve të treta jashtë këtij forumi.

*Cookies dhe Web Beacons*

Një cookie është një skedar i vogël teksti që faqja e internetit ruan (memorizon) në kompjuterin tuaj. Kjo skedë përmban hollësira që shfletuesi juaj ofron në faqen e internetit çdo herë që ju e vizitoni atë. Cookies janë përdorur për qëllime të mbajtjes së shënimeve. Një web beacon është një imazh grafik transparent që shërben për të monitoruar ndërveprimin tuaj me një faqe interneti. Kjo, së bashku me cookies dhe log files, na jep informacion analitik që ne mund të përdorim për të përmirësuar performancën e faqes tonë dhe eksperiencën e përdoruesit në përgjithësi.

*Reklama nga palë të treta*

SkyscraperCity.com përdor reklama për të mbuluar shpenzimet e operimit. Shitësit (publikuesit, furnizuesit) e palës së tretë, duke përfshirë Google-in, përdorin cookies për të publikuar reklama në bazë të vizitave të mëparshme nga përdoruesit në SkyscraperCity.com.

Përdorimi i Google-it të DoubleClick cookie mundëson atë dhe partnerët e saj për të publikuar reklama për përdoruesit tanë duke u bazuar në vizitat e tyre në faqet e SkyscraperCity.com dhe/ose në faqe të tjera në internet. Përdoruesit mund të zgjedhin të mos e përdorin DoubleClick cookie-in për reklamat e bazuara në interesimin e përdoruesve duke vizituar ads preference manager. Më shumë informacion mbi politikat dhe principet e reklamimit nga ana e Google-it mund të gjenden këtu.

Ne aktualisht po testojmë dhe publikojmë nga CPX Interactive (opt-out) dhe Skimlinks (opt-out).

Informata të përgjithshme në lidhje me përdorimin nga furnizues (publikues) palë e tretë e cookies për reklamim, ose duke zgjedhur nga këto opsione, mund të gjenden këtu.

*Menaxhimi i Cookies*

Nëse ju nuk dëshironi të aktivizoni cookies, thjesht rregulloni parametrat e shfletuesit tuaj para se të përdorni faqen tonë të internetit dhe të çaktivizoni cookie-t për SkyscraperCity.com ose reklamuesit tonë të palës së tretë. Kini parasysh, gjithsesi, çaktivizimi i Cookies mund të ndikojë në mënyrën se si faqja jonë do të funksionojë për ju (p.sh. pamundësinë për të hyrë sërisht në forum).

*Lidhje (links) me faqet e tjera*

SkyscraperCity.com përmban lidhje (links) që çojnë në faqet e tjera të internetit që nuk janë në pronësi ose menaxhohen nga ne. Sepse ne nuk jemi përgjegjës për mënyrën se si këto faqe e trajtojë privatësinë tuaj, ne ju inkurajojmë që të shikoni politikat e privatësisë nga faqet e tjera të internetit që ju vizitoni përpara se të jepni informacionet tuaja personale.

*Ndryshimet*

SkyscraperCity.com rezervon të drejtën për të ndryshuar këto rregulla privatësie kur i konsideron të nevojshme. Një njoftim do të postohet në këtë faqe, në faqen kryesore të forumit, dhe në faqet e tjera nëse gjykohet e përshtatshme, në mënyrë që ju gjithmonë të jeni të informuar se çfarë informacionesh mbledhim ne dhe çfarë bëjmë me to.

*Kontakt*

Ne ju ftojmë që të na kontaktoni nëse keni pyetje në lidhje me këtë politikë dhe rregulla të vendosura nga ne. Ju mund të na kontaktoni në adresën e mëposhtme:

SkyscraperCity bv
Westewagenstraat 60
Unit 4L
Rotterdam, 3011 AT
The Netherlands

Ose, ju mund të na kontaktoni me email ose nëpërmjet mesazhit privat në forum.​


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

*Lajmërim për DMCA & Procedura e Largimit (heqjes)*​
*Versioni i shkurtër* - Nëse mendoni se një nga anëtarët tanë ka postuar material copyright, apo çdo gjë tjetër që nuk duhet të jetë në forumet tona për çfarëdo lloj arsyeje, ju lutemi të dërgoni një email tek [email protected], duke siguruar një link shoqërues për faqen në fjalë, dhe numrin e postimit në të cilin materiali shfaqet. Numri mund të gjendet në këndin e sipërm të djathtë të postimit. Nëse është e mundur, ju lutemi të siguroni një link edhe për burimin origjinal të materialit. Ne do të ju rikontaktojmë brenda 24 orëve, zakonisht më pak.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Versioni zyrtar* - Faqja jonë i përmbahet ligjit federal për të drejtat e autorit ''federal Digital Millennium Copyright Act'' (*DMCA*) duke iu përgjigjur njoftimeve për shkelje të pretenduara që përputhen me DMCA dhe ligjet e tjera në fuqi. Si pjesë e reagimit tonë, ne mund të largojmë ose çaktivizojmë qasjen në materiale që gjenden në faqen tonë të internetit dhe që pretendohet se janë me shkelje, në këtë rast ne do të bëjmë një përpjekje në mirë-besim për të kontaktuar personin i cili është përgjegjes për materialin e postuar në mënyrë që ata të mund të bëjë një kundër-njoftim, gjithashtu në përputhje me DMCA.

Para se të dërgoni një njoftim për materiale me shkelje apo një kundër-njoftim, ju mund të dëshironi të kontaktoni një avokat për të kuptuar më mirë të drejtat dhe detyrimet tuaja sipas DMCA dhe ligjet e tjera në fuqi. Kërkesat e mëposhtme të raportimit janë të dizajnuara për të përmbushur të drejtat dhe detyrimet tona sipas DMCA dhe, në veçanti, seksioni 512 (c), dhe nuk përbëjnë këshilla ligjore.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Njoftim për materiale me shkelje*​
Për të përpiluar një njoftim për materiale të pretenduara me shkelje që gjenden në faqen tonë, ju lutemi të siguroheni që të përmbajë të dhënat e mëposhtme:

*1* . Detaje të mjaftueshme që na mundësojnë ne të gjejmë dhe identifikojme materialin e pretenduar të jetë me shkelje ose, në qoftë se një numër i madh materialesh janë të pretenduara me shkelje, një listë e detajuar e materialeve të tilla (për shembull : titullin, autorin, numrin e regjistrimit, URL) 

*2* . Detaje të mjaftueshme që na mundësojnë ne të gjejmë dhe identifikojme materialin e pretenduar të jetë me shkelje. Kjo mund të bëhet më mirë duke na dërguar një link shoqërues për faqen në fjalë, dhe numrin e postimit në të cilin materiali shfaqet. Numri mund të gjendet në këndin e sipërm të djathtë të postimit. 

*3* . Të dhënat tuaja tuaja në mënyrë që të mund të lidhemi me ju (për shembull, adresën tuaj, numrin e telefonit, adresën email).

*4* . Një deklaratë që ju deklaroni me siguri të plotë se përdorimi i materialit të identifikuar në (2) nuk është i autorizuar nga pronari i autorit , agjenti i tij , ose ligji.

*5* . Një deklaratë, nën dënimin e betimt të rremë, se informacioni në njoftim është i saktë dhe se ju jeni i autorizuar për të vepruar në emër të pronarit për të drejtën ekskluzive që dyshohet se mund të jetë cënuar.

*6*. Firma juaj fizike ose elektronike.

Pastaj dërgojeni këtë njoftim për:

Nga Email: [email protected]

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Kundër-Njoftim*​
Nëse materiali që ju keni postuar në faqen tonë është larguar (hequr), ju mund të paraqisni një kundër-njoftim që përmban të dhënat e mëposhtme:

*1*. Identifikimin e materialit që është hequr ose për të cilin qasja është çaktivizuar dhe vendin në të cilin materiali u shfaq para se të ishte hequr ose çaktivizuar.

*2*. Një deklaratë, nën dënimin e betimt të rremë, ku deklaroni me siguri të plotë se materiali mund të jetë hequr ose çaktivizuar si rezultat i një gabimi ose keqidentifikimi të materialit në fjalë.

*3*. Emri juaj, adresa dhe numri i telefonit.

*4*. Një deklaratë që ju jepni pëlqimin tuaj për juridiksionin e Gjykatës së Qarkut për rrethin gjyqësor në të cilin adresa juaj ndodhet ose, nëse adresa juaj është jashtë SHBA-së, për çdo rreth gjyqësor në të cilin faqja jonë mund të gjendet dhe se ju do të pranoni.[/QUOTE]


----------



## L1nk1g

> *Rregullorja e postimeve: respekto të tjerët dhe respekto të drejtat e autorit*
> 
> *Përmbajtja e Përgjithshme*
> 
> Fokusi i kësaj web-faqeje është për të ndarë lajme, imazhe dhe entuziazmin për mjedisin urban.
> 
> Në vijim nuk lejohet:
> - Pornografia, përmbajtje për të rritur
> - Përmbajtje të dhunshme
> - Fjalor urrejtje (duke përfshirë përmbajtje që nxit urrejtje apo nxit dhunën kundër individëve apo grupeve në bazë të racës apo origjinës etnike, fesë, aftësisë së kufizuar, gjinisë, moshës, statusit veteran apo orientimit seksual / gjinor), ngacmim, intimidim apo përmbajtje të ngjashme që avokon dëm kundër një individi ose grupi.
> - Blasfemi të tepruar
> - Pirateri informatike
> - Droga të paligjshme dhe vegla të përdotimit të drogës
> - Përmbajtje që promovon, shet ose reklamon produkte të përfituara nga specie të rrezikuara ose të kërcënuara.
> - Shitjet e birrës apo pije alkoolike
> - Shitjet e duhanit ose produkteve të ngjashme
> - Shitjet e barnave me recetë
> - Shitjet e armëve ose municioneve (p.sh. armëve të zjarrit, komponentet e armëve të zjarrit, thikave, armëve tronditëse/paralizuese)
> - Shitja ose shpërndarja e përgjigjeve të provimeve apo eseve të studentëve
> - Përmbajtja e programeve të cilat shpërblejnë përdoruesit për të klikuar reklama ose oferta, kryerjen e kërkimeve, lundrimin në faqet e internetit ose leximin e email-it
> - Çdo përmbajtje tjetër që është e paligjshme, promovon veprimtari të paligjshme ose shkel mbi të drejtat ligjore/juridike të të tjerëve
> 
> *Materiale me të drejtë autori (Copyrighted material)*
> Përdoruesit nuk lejohen të postojnë materiale me të drejtë autori ose të sigurojnë lidhje (link) që drejtojnë trafikun në faqet që përmbajnë materiale me të drejtë autori. Shembuj të përmbajtjes copyright të cilat mund të kërkojnë të drejta ligjore për tu shfaqur përfshijnë, por nuk kufizohen vetëm në: shfaqje televizive, filma, dhe dosje audio, qasje në transmetimin kabllor ose satelitor, libra dhe / ose librat elektronikë (e-books), video lojëra dhe imazhe.
> 
> *Imazhet/ Fotot*
> Kur citoni një imazh, sigurohuni që imazhi të përdoret në mënyrë të drejtë dhe të sigurojë emrin e burimit dhe një lidhje (link) me imazhin.
> 
> *Përdorimi i duhur*
> Citimi (bërja quote) e artikujve të gjatë dhe të plotë nga burimet e jashtme *nuk është mënyra e duhur* për të filluar një diskutim ose për tu përdorur si argument. Përdorimi i duhur i një burimi do të thotë:
> 
> 1. Emri dhe lidhja (linku) e burimit
> 2. Citimi (quote) i një maksimumi prej rreth 100 fjalësh
> 3. Lidhja (linku) me artikullin e plotë
> 
> Lajmi i cituar nga ju duhet të duket kështu:
> 
> _Titulli i artikullit_
> Burimi: Lorem Ipsum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Aliquam elit lorem, sodales vitae, scelerisque in, commodo eget, tortor. Mauris ut enim. Nam aliquam, enim at fermentum porta, dui odio nonummy dui, suscipit ultricies nulla urna in nisi. Nunc id magna ut erat condimentum placerat. Phasellus sem. Morbi bibendum, dolor nec pellentesque cursus, tortor turpis porttitor ante, vel nonummy dui ante eleifend sapien. Sed porta ultrices neque. Vivamus tortor diam, accumsan vel, lobortis vitae, euismod euismod, quam. Sed varius. Etiam arcu. Maecenas nisl orci, euismod at, vulputate id, lacinia non, diam. Maecenas sed quam a massa lacinia posuere. Integer a leo.
> 
> 
> 
> Vazhdo leximin: http://www.lipsum.com/feed/html
Click to expand...

Falenderoj Mad-Vampire-10 për përkthimin.


----------

